# clucking like a chicken? just a noise?



## danii25 (May 8, 2010)

So friday has picked up this random noise. She sits on top of her cage and clucks like a chicken. I have NO clue if it means something or its just noise she picked up so I thought I'd ask


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

Hehe! Arthur does that too! I've always thought it was him imitating kissing sounds. Do you ever kiss at her?


----------



## danii25 (May 8, 2010)

I bet thats what it is. I do kiss her and i make those noises. I was just like WHAT is she doing..shes clucking like a Chicken xD


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They can imitate so many sounds it's sooo cool!!!


----------

